

Show HN: Let's all connect on LinkedIn - hornbaker
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dGZnczJFejNGSFdzOTlsckFDbTNOQ3c6MQ

======
hornbaker
I thought it'd be fun to see how many members we can mutally connect on
LinkedIn, and help each other grow our professional networks.

I'm an EIR at Sequoia Capital, and will connect to everyone on the list. I'm
open to chat or meet and answer any questions you may have about Sequoia or
Silicon Valley VC in general.

The results will be displayed, but not editable, at
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Aj6s1BtH3XlsdGZ...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Aj6s1BtH3XlsdGZnczJFejNGSFdzOTlsckFDbTNOQ3c#gid=0)

NOTE TO SPAMMERS: I'm seeding the list with a honeypot email, and anyone
caught spamming the list will be publicly shamed.

~~~
bioinformatics
I entered my HN username wrong, anyway to change it to the right one?

~~~
hornbaker
I corrected it for you

~~~
mazsa
I entered my email address with my domain (column D), pls delete the domain
part.

~~~
hornbaker
Done.

------
holycrab
Instead of adding people 1 by 1 from their profile connect button, you can
send bulk connect message to more than 1 email addresses. Linkedin -> Contacts
-> Add Contact ->Enter Email Addresses

Dont forget to add me to your Linkedin connectioons. I am number 44 on the
list.

------
Bogdanp
To get the list of emails easily save the spreadsheet as a tsv and then run
the following command on a UNIX system (replace hn.tsv with the name of the
file that you just saved):

    
    
        tail +5 hn.tsv | awk '{print $5"@"$6}' | sort -u

------
dr_win
people with URLs like <http://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=XXXX> do it
wrong. Links like these offer me only to send InMail or connect through
connections. You have to paste your custom profile url:
<http://www.linkedin.com/in/YYYY>

~~~
hornbaker
Thanks, I made a note to that effect on the form. If anyone wants me to edit
their url in the spreadsheet, please post the new linkedin url here.

~~~
holycrab
#44 Can you fix the email username and domain columns for me. Please also read
my comment above for connecting all profiles at 1 time. This might be useful
if you include this on the page.

~~~
hornbaker
Done and done, thanks!

------
hornbaker
As a data point, I had 272 connections on LinkedIn before this started. I'm
now up to 283, and will update after this is done.

------
doug1001
excellent idea--appreciate your initiative and efforts. if i can help, please
LMK.

note: to get a _custom_ linkedin url (as mentioned in the OP), it takes like
15 seconds, just to to _settings_ (upper right hand corner drop-down when you
click your name).

------
ilanco
Great idea, for me Google+ wouldn't have made any sense without the same
initiative.

------
code177
Great idea, this is the sort of thing that makes YC powerful.

------
pedalpete
anybody else having trouble updating the spreadsheet? is there a limit to the
number of people who can be editing at once?

~~~
hornbaker
The spreadsheet isn't editable, only viewable. It takes input from the form,
linked in the title of this post.

------
sudobear
Excellent. Thanks for doing this!

~~~
jf271
Yes, Thank you for doing this.

